
Why Is Rackspace Supporting Amazon Web Services? - larrys
http://blog.rackspace.com/why-is-rackspace-supporting-amazon-web-services/
======
jo909
This shows that Rackspace Support really is exceptional. They are a direct
competitor to AWS, but manage to put the customer and the customers needs
first.

A former boss struggled with that. Our customer needs X? We shall build and
sell them X! Others that specialised in X are a objectively better option?
Don't tell them, we will make it work somehow!

